# Best Waterproof "Matte" Finish



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

I am in the process of building some fishing equipment, and I really would like to have a finish that does not feel like spar varnish, has that texture of the wood but is water resistent.

Does that make sense? Recently I played on a Martin Guitar and the finish had no sheen, it felt as if it was just wood but I know it wasn't bare wood.

I apparently can't get Pre-Cat Lacquer in my area due to Air Quality Control permits, but I have some experience in Water Based Poly, and also Spar Varnish.

Thanks!
Luke


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

Luke I would suggest checking into General Finishes. What type of fishing equipment is this your building?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

What kind of equipment are you finishing. I'd use a spar then wool off the gloss. A flattening agent will tend to "muddy" the wood.
I have seen this guitar finish, but don't care for it much.
Bill


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

A fishing net, the ones I have are all varnished but in a high gloss. Taste is all personal I guess…


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

General Finishes - look into it!


----------

